# hey everyone new to the site looking for upgrades



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

[/IMG] whats goin on im new to the site and i do plan on doing some upgrades to my car once i save the money for it and these bills come to an end. Im new to the nissan scene and i have previously owned two other imports as well (civics i know i know dime a dozen.) so i went for a change. I also had a question on some stuff while im out saving. I noticed only one company with performance parts (hotshots). wtf!! i mean shit if they can do it for honda why not nissan. so what im lookin for is a cold intake system and maybe some other stuff. so what do you want to do you ask... well i want to keep it stock and do little interior parts for now but do some little upgrades. the only thing is what should i do if im lookin for some power without the engine swap and stuff for now. my friend said i should get a full down pipe and up pipe and not to switch the cat also to get headers. so if any one has any suggestions that be great. below is a pic of my car as it is. i have the rear bumper but i havent installed it due to the fact of laziness just as i have been lazy to go on the site and talk. well pz and cant wait to chat with you soon.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Well first things first.

Is the 200 a 2.0 or the 1.6 motor? This will help in letting you know what can be done and what could be done. 

My guess from the pictures of the 200 would be its a se for the fact that it has colored mirrors and trim and the rims and no side sill (rockers) 

The 2.0 has a larger aftermarket than the 1.6 (most likely cause it’s been in the sentra Ser's and the G20's) since the early 90's. Factory HP is around 140ish from the 2.0L. I seen somewhere where someone was talking about turbo's for this motor not too for sure tho as I follow the 1.6 more since it’s what my sentra has under its hood

The 1.6 well there isn’t that much for the aftermarket really, but there is good news. there is air intakes for them, you can change the exhaust system out on them (think they say 2.5 is max without loosing too much TQ) you can get the CPU rechipped for it add a new set of cam's, under driven pulley's, toss some headers at her. And if that don’t make it feel better for you there is always the routs that has been done such as slapping the Turbo on the little motor. Factory Hp for out 1.6's is like 115. Change out the strut's/springs/wore bushings as they tend to get soft after a few 200,000 miles give or take of course. I personally think that if you set the 1.6 up with the basics and do the small stuff listed here without the turbo, you will enjoy the car a lot more as it will feel a lot more alive and you will get more feel when your tossing it into the curb's (joke there as curbs tend to like our cars a lot) 

As for looks goes there is a lot of cool things to be done with the sentra/200sx lines. headlights/marker lights(think yours has the clear markers already however) taillights, there is something among the lines of like 4 factory type of grills out there that you can swap back and forth till you get the looks you want, and there is aftermarket ones as well (but that’s doubtful since you have the body kit on her). 

Anyways here is a start of some links for you on the items I spoke of above. Good luck and happy hunting. Let us know how the projects are going

<1.6 turbo links there is a few on here about the 1.6 and 2.0 just look around and find the right links.>
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php

<Sentra.net good info here for our cars with some vendor links>
http://www.sentra.net/

I won’t post a link to this cause it’s really easily to be found and one word
<EBAY>

There is a ton more stuff out there and millions of links as well also, I am sure there will be others that will add to this to help you out as it gets read more


Donnie H.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Dont go any bigger than 2" on the exhaust. Dont know what that guy is talking about 2.5 would be horrible on our 1.6's unless its turboed. Stromung makes a great exhuast for us and Hotshot has the headers and CAI that you will want. Place Racing has similar quality CAI's for a little less. Also that 115 HP is at the crank, you arents getting that to the wheels especially with the cars age. If you dont want to spend over 500 for the Stromung you can get a mandrel bent system for not too much at a local exhaust shop. Good Luck.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that the 2.5 was on the turbo that I was reading about, I know the 115 is from the crank and that makes us put out something like what 79-82hp to the wheel's maybe (when the cars new?) I would guess its like you say the more miles the less HP get to the wheels as well also, my car has a few miles on it and is still doing pretty good. I like the 1.6 for most things well maybe not fuel mileage since I have the automatic and it like fuel too much and you have to run it harder to get the power out of it. 

Sorry about the mistake with the exhaust there, Hey Ga16freak what all do you have done to you car?


Donnie


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

According to the wheels its the GA16DE.

Clean those wheels man!!!!


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I know, I have the same factory rims on my sent. and after say a day or two they are covred with brake dust again. but they look really decent when they are cleaned. when I first got my sent. I figured they had just used the cheapest brake pads they could get so I got the better ones and still brake dust city. oh well my rims are leaving soon and putting some aftermarket ones on.


Donnie H.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

DonaldHays said:


> I think that the 2.5 was on the turbo that I was reading about, I know the 115 is from the crank and that makes us put out something like what 79-82hp to the wheel's maybe (when the cars new?) I would guess its like you say the more miles the less HP get to the wheels as well also, my car has a few miles on it and is still doing pretty good. I like the 1.6 for most things well maybe not fuel mileage since I have the automatic and it like fuel too much and you have to run it harder to get the power out of it.
> 
> Sorry about the mistake with the exhaust there, Hey Ga16freak what all do you have done to you car?
> 
> ...


I think to the wheels it gets somewhere around 92 hp and it wont lose too much if it kept up good. I dont have anything done to my car yet. My car is a 1997 200SX SE that i boughtafter a small wreck before i turned 16 when we took it in to get the dents fixed we found out that there was tonds o frame damage form a previous wreck that wasnt fixed right. While it is in the shope I am getting my bodykit installed too. Its the R33 front bumper adn sides and the extreme rear. I also have liuspeed crystal clear corners and headlights, pioneer primier DEH-P8MP head unit and infinity speakers. I havent got to the motor yet but next pay check i plan on getting a mandrel bent exhaust put on, I cant afford stroming )=, and a Hotshot CAI. My wheels are 17" gunmetal tenzos that are heavy as hell and I regret buying but they still look nice.


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> Well first things first.
> 
> Is the 200 a 2.0 or the 1.6 motor? This will help in letting you know what can be done and what could be done.
> 
> ...


sick information. wow yeah what i was thinking about doing when my friend told me about this was theres a sentra ser in a tow yard and to get the engine and do a swap. but if not ill take the info you got for me and look into it so far my exhaust i have is the fireball carbon fiber. its ok but i dont know i might get rid of it. one thing i do plan on doing today since i dont have anything else to do is paint my interior. i want to do baby blue and white with the little stuff i think i can look around here and find some tips on what to paint and stuff wise so theres no need to post on what to get and im just wondering the estimated time on it though. only question i have is how do i cover the center door peice on the driver and passenger side you know that carpet type material i was thinking maybe body filler but i dont know any thoughts? while at that i will add on the rear bumber today and post a pic. thanks again to all of you.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> i want to do baby blue and white with the little stuff i think i can look around here and find some tips


....baby blue? why not just a simple white to match the exterior?

is that kit painted? i dont think it is. dont buy ANYTHING ELSE untill you get that painted white and fitted to the car (looks like the front is falling off!)

dont get any larger than 2 inch exhaust, get a magnaflow muffler and the biggest possible res.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> I havent got to the motor yet but next pay check i plan on getting a mandrel bent exhaust put on, I cant afford stroming )=, and a Hotshot CAI.


ive got a stromung and a hot shot cai for sale hot shot used for about 3K miles and exhaust for about 3k miles ill sell you boyh for $600obo or like 150 for cai or 450 for exhaust pm me for pics n stuff


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> ....baby blue? why not just a simple white to match the exterior?
> 
> is that kit painted? i dont think it is. dont buy ANYTHING ELSE untill you get that painted white and fitted to the car (looks like the front is falling off!)
> 
> dont get any larger than 2 inch exhaust, get a magnaflow muffler and the biggest possible res.


yeah actually i didnt paint it. the kit was already white it needs to be fixed in the front though. its just like hanging by two screws the front end is not fitted right so it sucks it dosent look that bad from the front but it is a definite fix. lol and yeah im not spending anymore money except on a indiglo gauge then im working on the interior maybe ill keep it white but im going for the show look. My plans were hin in december. only thing is chaging that dash monitor and how? i checked out where the screws need to be takin off and that fun stuff and negative nothing i didnt see any screws to take off. so if anyone knows how to please let me know so i can get a start. as for the exhaust i already switched it and its carbon fiber exhaust but i was thinking switching it again to a injen exhaust. i was going to say why a 2 inch exhaust and not 3.5?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

get some se-r side skirts and a carbon fiber lip from syndicate kustomz (scorchin on nf.com)
http://syndicatekustomz.com/products/products.php?cat=1&item=38

plus se-r wheels and c/f hood, i think it'll look sexy as hell


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

i have 2" Stomung Exhuast piping for the 1.6.. I will sell it to ya for a fair price if you are interested..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NismoB14 said:


> i have 2" Stomung Exhuast piping for the 1.6.. I will sell it to ya for a fair price if you are interested..


^ take offers to pm's.


as for this kit you say is already painted.......is it PAINTED. or is it just fiberglass white?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Anything bigger than 2 inches for an Naturally aspirated GA will absolutely kill your car's power, especially if it's 3.5 inches. So, unless you have a turbo, don't get any exhaust that's bigger than 2 inches.


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> ^ take offers to pm's.
> 
> 
> as for this kit you say is already painted.......is it PAINTED. or is it just fiberglass white?


fiberglass white. but i used clear coat for it so when someone touched it the fingerprints wont be such a pain to get out. as for tires and wheels i ran into a ce cordinator from hankook which is located out in my area like 2 miles. i ran into him at pep boys when i was about to apply for a home depot card to buy some motegi rims lucly i talked to him cause he can get it straight from the company i never knew american racing and hankook were all related just little branches. so yeah if anyone needs a hook up let me know im checking it out today cause the mr7 rims from motegi were like 89.99 a pair if i remember but he can get them 40 a peice. i got his business card so im going to try it out. ill see whats up and give you the latest. i wont get them asap but soon i say a month i got a ticket to pay for. lol stupid california stops! :lame:


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

NismoB14 said:


> i have 2" Stomung Exhuast piping for the 1.6.. I will sell it to ya for a fair price if you are interested..


 i am but i do plan on getting a full downpipe by injen but if things dont turn out then ill let you know.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

want wheels? light, good looking, and cheap? try rota's 

slipstreams:
http://www.rotawheel.com/SLIPSTREAMPAGES.htm

circuit 8's
http://www.rotawheel.com/CIRCUIT PAGES 2004.htm

oh screw it, heres the site: have fun :thumbup: 
http://www.rotawheel.com/

usually i check ebay motors for these wheels, they are really cheap there


----------

